# Christmas Pecans TNT



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2011)

Beat 1 egg white til foamy. Add 4 cups of pecans. Stir til coated. Combine 1/2 cup of sugar, 1-1/2 Tab. cinnamon. and 1/4 tea; salt. Sprinkle over pecans. Stir til blended Grease a cookie seet  and bake at 300 for 30 min,stirring every 10 min. Store In air tight container when cool. 
kades


----------



## bakechef (Oct 20, 2011)

OMG, I've made that recipe and my mom told me to never make them again, she couldn't stay out of them, they are absolutely fantastic, nice thick crunchy sugary crust!

Thanks for posting, now I don't have to hunt the internet for the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 20, 2011)

bakechef said:


> OMG, I've made that recipe and my mom told me to never make them again, she couldn't stay out of them, they are absolutely fantastic, nice thick crunchy sugary crust!
> 
> Thanks for posting, now I don't have to hunt the internet for the recipe.


Thanks for the nice review. I love them too.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2011)

My grandma used to make something similar!  Yum!


----------



## betterthanabox (Oct 20, 2011)

These sound yummy!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 20, 2011)

These sound dangerous.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> These sound dangerous.


Be careful 
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> My grandma used to make something similar!  Yum!


I hope you give them a try. we all love them but they are hard to keep without hiding
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2011)

betterthanabox said:


> These sound yummy!


they are so yummy hope you  make some.
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 21, 2011)

A friend of mine makes those for Christmas but she also adds grated orange zest...I told her to stop giving those to me--I couldn't stop eating them and I don't like sweets!


----------

